# Modern Arnis Seminar in Philadelphia



## Cebu West (Feb 15, 2003)

Datu Tim Hartman will be teaching a one day seminar in the Philadelphia area on March 8th, 2003. Advanced sinawalis, disarms, as well as advanced locks and traps will be covered. For info contact.

Sal Todaro at       SALVI1@aol.com


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 16, 2003)

The Philadelphia seminars just keep improving, in no small measure due to Sal's skill as an organizer and host.  This should be a very good time (If the snow stops between now and then!)  and I would reall encourage anyone in the area who is, or has been in the past, involved with Modern Arnis to come out and join us!
Chad


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 24, 2003)

Sal-

  how are things looking?

Tim


----------



## Cebu West (Feb 24, 2003)

Response has been good from those who know Datu Tim and several who are eager to meet him. Chad and I have been working hard to bring the WMAA to the Philly area and by the turn out at our last seminar and the interest in this one it looks like we are succeeding. It's always a good time when Tim gets here so I am anxious as well.
It's is also good to see everyone and also some old friends who are getting back into the mix here in the Philly area. 

So if you're in the area, stop on in and have some fun. 
Saturday, March 8th, Noon to 4pm 

SAL


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 24, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing you guys.

Tim


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 6, 2003)

Reminder...
Seminar is THIS saturday.  if you are in the area please come out and join us!


----------



## Cebu West (Mar 9, 2003)

The seminar was great. We had 25 people attend and all had Modern Arnis experience with most of them be advanced. This being the case Datu Hartman presented advanced material for the day's training. First Datu covered the basic disarms against a lefty and from there went to disarm reversals. The second half of the seminar was focused on tapi-tapi counters that has evolved from his Balintawak training. Although the material was difficult Datu Tim made sure everyone understood it well enough to take it home with them and keep it going. My guys at Cebu West have already emailed me and said that's what they want to work on this week. I agree. I would also like to thank Chad for his friendship and support and together we have ambitious plans for Modern Arnis in the Philly area.

Sal Todaro (Cebu West-WMAA)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 9, 2003)

I had a great time. I saw a lot of old faces and a bunch of new ones. I look forward to my return in the fall!

Tim Hartman
WMAA:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 10, 2003)

This may have been the best seminar I have seen Tim teach to date.  He has always had a very good presentation, but what set this apart was the evolution of and maturity of the material.
Tim makes no secret of his ongoing training in Balintawak.  This weekend he was really able to bring those concepts and ideas out in isolation and within the more traditional flow of the art.  The group did very well as a whole (just want to thank my guys and gals for coming out to support things!); in fact at one point people had a segment down so well I figured we must be out of time...no; we had 3 hours to go!
Any members of the MA family in the area please know that WMAA events are non-political; eveyone is welcome.  We are hoping to see some new faces as well as some missing faces at the next event!


----------

